# Is this salary is ok??



## karimmohd (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

I got offer in Dubai. And they offered me around 3500$ USD(that including tax). Is this salary is ok to surve in Dubai with family. If so..what about the accomdation(single bed room). Any suggestions are welcome

Thanks
suha


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

What do you mean 'including tax'? There is no income tax in the UAE.

3500 USD (per month I assume?) is 12,855 aed. Not a great salary for a family. 

How big is your family, how many kids, what ages? Schools are very expensive in Dubai and so is accommodation (even with the recent drop in prices). If you have to pay school fees from that, I'd say is impossible. 

What else is on the package? Housing allowance? Car? School fees? Medical? Ticket?


----------



## karimmohd (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

Actually I got offer with one of the Afgan company and I have to work from Dubai. The salary that they offered in 3500$ USD(that include afgan income tax). And for the will provide the accomation with food for bachelor.

I am planning to shift my family in near future. And I have 6 month kid.

Is this salary is sufficient to me to shift my family in future.

Thanks
Sahi



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you mean 'including tax'? There is no income tax in the UAE.
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Sahi,

It would be sufficient if they continue paying for your accommodation, otherwise I think you will struggle. Do a search on Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com to see how much the rent of studios are. Also take a look at the sticky "read before you post" for more info about the cost of living. If they include more allowances like housing, medical, it may be modest but doable. Also how much is this income tax? will it get deducted from the 3500 usd or is it on top of that?? UAE is very expensive and if you are going to be working and living here, the should be offering you a package accordingly.


----------



## karimmohd (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

They won't give accommodation for family. For bachelor they will give. I have to make arrangement for my family. 

And the income tax is deduct from this salary (ie 3500$ USD).

Please give me suggestion

Thanks
Sahi


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

So how much is going to be your net income after tax deductions? 

As I said previously, I think this is not sufficient for a family if you have to pay for your own accommodation to live comfortably. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are they giving you the money for accommodations or are they going to put you into a place if your a bachelor only and you are thinking you will live on the salary and provide your own family accommodations? That is not going to be possible I would think. 

School fees are not cheap. 

Do you live a good life currently? You would have to struggle quite a bit. Would not be fun to be in dubai on that salary. If you are in a miserable situation then maybe, but if your in a half decent situation, would just decline it.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

karimmohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> They won't give accommodation for family. For bachelor they will give. I have to make arrangement for my family.
> 
> ...


Sahi

Afghan tax thing you mention, is it because you may possibly have to travel there frequently which would result in you having a residency there for tax reasons and hence this tax liability (am i correct?) Check with your company on this as few countries impose taxes based on a deemed residency model.

This would make your situation more tricky and for sure the salary quoted does not cover this risk element.


----------

